# 2009 Handtool Secret Santa



## Mr Ed

Its that time again folks. On the basis of the uptake and success of last years event I presume people are going to want to do it again.

For those new to the forum, the idea is that you enter your name into the random draw and everyone is allocated the name of another entrant. You send a handtool gift of your choosing and receive one back from someone else. Thats it, simply really. For inspiration, here is last years picture thread https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... cret+santa

I'm happy to administrate proceedings again and suggest we adopt the rules from last year, which are as follows;

1. If you wish to participate, PM me your name and postal address (I will not disclose this to anyone other than your allocated santa) If you were in last year and have not moved house I still have the list, so just PM and say you're in again.
2. Closing date for names to be with me is 31st October 
3. *There is no upper or lower value limit - you should give something that you would be happy to receive yourself. *
4. Gifts can be shop-made, purchased, something you already own ; whichever suits you best, provided it is handtool related. Personally I think we will get most satisfaction out of this by going with shop-made items if you can, but its by no means compulsory. 
5. Once I have all the names I will allocate a Santa to each of the participants in a random draw. 
6. Once the list is compiled I will PM the name and address of the person you are allocated to send a gift to, back to you. 
7. *You are responsible for organising (and paying for) the postage of the gift to arrive in time*. I think in the interests of fairness we should assume this is UK only as a starting point, then if the need for any international santa transactions arises I'll try to find someone who is OK with the additional postage costs, but no guarantees. 
8. If for whatever reason you need to drop out, let me know as soon as you can so I can try and rearrange the list 
9. Wether you choose to remain anonymous to the receiver is entirely up to you - last year some did and some didn't
10.*Some gifts arrived late last year, so I must stress that this only works if you get your act together to get it sent in time. If anyone has a suggestion to make things go smoother this year I'm all ears.*

Please post any queries or things I forgot in this thread. If anyone has suggestions of things to improve or change from last year please let me know.

If you watched from the sidelines last year, get on board this time its a bit of yuletide fun!

Cheers, Ed. 
:ho2


----------



## woodbloke

Ed - I'm in, same address as last year - Rob


----------



## pedder

Hi Ed, 

thank you for organizing this again! Though I didn't contribute much since last Secret Santa I read this forum on a daily basis. So please count me in! 

Cheers Pedder


----------



## wizer

In


----------



## houtslager

In


----------



## rileytoolworks

Definitely in, if I may...


----------



## dunbarhamlin

Love to do it again, though snowed under with doors, mandolins and real work, so I would have to buy a gift if that would be acceptible.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Philly

Yo-ho-ho!
Philly :ho2


----------



## TrimTheKing

Count me in this year Ed. If it's the only thing my 'shop produces this year I will damn well make sure it gets done!!!


----------



## SVB

Yep - me too -(PM sent with address).

Simon


----------



## Mr Ed

dunbarhamlin":2mgkiyej said:


> Love to do it again, though snowed under with doors, mandolins and real work, so I would have to buy a gift if that would be acceptible.
> Cheers
> Steve



Steve

Its more than acceptable to buy something - shopmade stuff doesn't suit everyone - shall I sign you up?

Ed


----------



## Mr Ed

UPDATE

We have 14 participants after the first 24 hours, which is an excellent take-up. Keep em coming, we have to try and keep pace with the Americans on Woodnet!

Ed


----------



## Anonymous

Yeah, go on. count me in.

Dave


----------



## Mr Ed

DustyDave":128lixbm said:


> Yeah, go on. count me in.
> 
> Dave



Great, just PM me your name and address.

Ed


----------



## DaveL

Ed,

Had a great time last year so I am in again. \/


----------



## Blister

Yo :ho2 Ho :deer Ho :ho2 

count me in :wink:


----------



## big soft moose

ah yes santa i worship him

(no ...wait a minuite ...thats satan :lol: )

count me in as well , and i promise no late deliveries this year


----------



## jedmc571

Hello All  

I'm afraid my skills aren't up to making the kinds of gifts you all have, but I am genuinely amazed at A. the quality of items you make, and B your generosity. I just went through last years thread, and it's fantastic

I was wondering how many of you have considered selling what you've made, a private commision if you will :wink: 

Ed, your marking gauge is amazing, and Aled's plane is beautifull, as were all the items.

I'd like to invite you to PM me with some pics of items you would consider selling on, with a price. I guess something like this focuses you to make it the best you can, and that's what's truly unique about it, I'm no millionaire, and this isn't Dragons Den :lol: but I like the idea of having individual things with some meaning to them, I'm an old romantic ( cue vommiting )
I'm obviously not going to buy everything, but I will consider everything, keep the costs down though fellas :wink: 

I will choose not to PM a reply unless I am interested, I hope this doesn't offend anyone.


Kind Regards

Jed


----------



## big soft moose

jedmc571":3hcrrc6x said:


> Hello All
> 
> I'm afraid my skills aren't up to making the kinds of gifts you all have,



I said that last year - but in the end i followed toms sage advice to just make something "simple but nice" and my secret santa victim was made up with the inverted no spill bowl i turned him to use when he was disasembling his planes.

secret santa isnt about how good a craftsman you are or how much you've got to spend - its just doing something nice for a fellow member - you should join in as you'll defintely get something nice and individual that way.


----------



## wizer

Jed if you want a hand made item by a member of this forum then the best thing is to enter the Secret Santa! You don't _have _to make anything. You can buy something as a gift.


----------



## jedmc571

I'll have to buy loads then :lol: 

I am genuinely amazed at some of the stuff.

What do I need to do? how do you go about getting addresses etc.

 

Jed


----------



## big soft moose

jedmc571":2rtmcudo said:


> I'll have to buy loads then :lol:
> 
> I am genuinely amazed at some of the stuff.
> 
> What do I need to do? how do you go about getting addresses etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Jed



at this stage you dont need to do anymore than register - in the fullness of time ed will need your address and will send you the adress of your victim.


----------



## Mr Ed

Jed

All you need to do is PM me your name and address and you will be in.

Gifts don't need to be shopmade, you can buy something to give if that suits better.

Ed


----------



## jedmc571

I'm in baby.................. :lol: 

I'm practically putting the tree up :lol: 

Jed


----------



## Aled Dafis

In


----------



## Mr Ed

We're up to 22 now guys, excellent going but theres room for more...

Ed


----------



## DeepBlue

Count me in :ho2 

Ho Ho Ho 8)


----------



## Racers

Hi, Ed


I am in as well.


Pete


----------



## Woodmagnet

Im in too, although i can't make anything at the
moment  and i can't afford to buy anything  , but
i'm sure i can come up with something from
one of my 3 workshops/sheds :lol:


----------



## PeterBassett

I'll have a look in the garage to see if there might be anything I would want to recieve...


----------



## Jamesc

I'd love to take part.


----------



## Mr Ed

PeterBassett and Jamesc - PM me your name and address if you want to join.

Up to 26 now folks, so we have beaten last years already. Room for more.

Ed


----------



## seanybaby

I'm in


----------



## Trizza

Long time lurker, first time poster here!

This looks like brilliant fun, I'm in!


----------



## TheTiddles

Hey, not all of us can spend all day on the intenet, it took me a while to come accross the thread...

In

Aidan


----------



## Mr Ed

UPDATE - we just hit 30 participants.

Ed


----------



## big soft moose

EdSutton":261g0pz8 said:


> UPDATE - we just hit 30 participants.
> 
> Ed



is hitting them really the best way of encouraging them to send presents out on time, surely a less violent approach could be tried first  :lol:


----------



## Charlotte

I'm still lurking here and would love to be in on this if that's okay. Not posting but learning lots!
Thanks
Cx


----------



## Mr Ed

Charlotte":2t23phxo said:


> I'm still lurking here and would love to be in on this if that's okay. Not posting but learning lots!
> Thanks
> Cx



Yes just PM me your name and address.

Ed


----------



## JeremyM

This looks fun, I'm in.
Jeremy


----------



## Mr Ed

JeremyM":3mw7mck4 said:


> This looks fun, I'm in.
> Jeremy



At the risk of repeating myself, PM me your name and address if you want to join.

Ed


----------



## John Smith

Ed,

Great idea, PM sent

Regards

John


----------



## Mr Ed

OK folks, we stand at 34 so far. Still room for any last minute takers should you feel the urge to join.

I'm away for the rest of the week, so I'll allocate the names next weekend.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## laird

I've got a new Dakota catalogue ordered in case I draw Tom/Wizer


----------



## Alf

With no great confidence I can even remember _how_ to make anything, I'm in. _May Norm have mercy on my sole, frog, totes, etc..._ [-o<


----------



## wizer

that's great Alf. Hope I don't draw you tho :-s


----------



## Rknott2007

Hope I'm not too late, sign me up please.
Rob


----------



## Alf

Tom, I've just gone and looked at last year's thread again and thinking I pity the poor fool who I draw... Me, I'm easily pleased; I don't actually do Christmas in the present sense so anything under the tree has the element of novelty anyway, then add in the fact it's guaranteed not to be bath salts?* Woot! \/ 

Cheers, Alf

*It _*is*_ guaranteed not to be bath salts, isn't it? :-s


----------



## wizer

It might be something smelly


----------



## Escudo

Hello all,

Ed I would like to throw my hat into the ring, same address as last year. I will send you a pm to confirm.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Waka

Alf":3qvt4t35 said:


> Tom, I've just gone and looked at last year's thread again and thinking I pity the poor fool who I draw... Me, I'm easily pleased; I don't actually do Christmas in the present sense so anything under the tree has the element of novelty anyway, then add in the fact it's guaranteed not to be bath salts?* Woot! \/
> 
> Cheers, Alf
> 
> *It _*is*_ guaranteed not to be bath salts, isn't it? :-s



Now that's a challenge :lol:


----------



## Alf

Oh rissoles, what have I done now. #-o


----------



## mahking51

Alf,

Heheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheh...!!!!!
Martin :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## wobblycogs

I'd like to sign up for a little christmas fun as well if I may (PM sent). 

Won't be much hand made goodness I'm afraid as I don't have a workshop at the moment (unless you count the kitchen) but I'll do my best to make a little something for my victim, erm, lucky beneficiary


----------



## Anonymous

Getting exciting now. Looking forward to seeing who I end up with.

Dave


----------



## Mr Ed

We have reached a grand total of 40 now, which is an excellent turn out and an improvement on last year.

I will be doing the allocations tomorrow or Sunday, so still a little time to join if you are wavering.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Mr Ed

Right, all the allocations are done and the 40 PM's sent out (took longer than expected, I had to drink quite a bit of beer to get through it!)

I'll post some reminders as we go along ref posting date and so on.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## woodbloke

EdSutton":1w1f4uru said:


> I had to drink quite a bit of beer to get through it!)
> 
> 
> Cheers, Ed


Any old excuse! :lol: - Rob


----------



## PaulO

I'm too late, but I'd also like to be in if there is an odd number of participants.


----------



## wizer

Thanks for setting this up Ed. Quite pleased with my victim


----------



## Mr Ed

I have someone who needs to make a swap, from their allocated European recipient, to someone UK based. Any offers to trade a UK allocation for posting to someone in mainland Europe - let me know please so I can make a swap to suit all parties.

PaulO - we could bring you in through this route if you like...

Thanks, Ed


----------



## Mr Ed

EdSutton":3qno12js said:


> I have someone who needs to make a swap, from their allocated European recipient, to someone UK based. Any offers to trade a UK allocation for posting to someone in mainland Europe - let me know please so I can make a swap to suit all parties.
> 
> PaulO - we could bring you in through this route if you like...
> 
> Thanks, Ed



Now sorted, thanks to the volunteer

Ed


----------



## pedder

Hi Ed, 

thank you very much for the work you have with this event! An special thanks for the extra work with us oversea participans!

Cheers 
Pedder


----------



## Ironballs

...and whoever gets Pedder is sure to be in for a treat


----------



## graween

Hi.

I second Pedder. Thanks for all the work for this Santa. And also for the extra work, for us overseas participants. It's really nice from you to put all this together!

Now the hardest will be to find some time to make something :lol: :lol: 

Cheers.


----------



## wizer

UK Workshop Secret Santa Gift: *DONE* 8)


----------



## Racers

Hi,

I have all the bits for mine  just need some time 



Pete


----------



## wizer

I'm so glad I've got mine done. Last year I had to buy (or rather give away something I really miss) and it didn't feel as 'festive'.

BTW: To my secret Santa "I'm all out of festool domino's"


----------



## woodbloke

wizer":3m0rlzo2 said:


> UK Workshop Secret Santa Gift: *DONE* 8)


...and me :wink: although I might add a little something later on - Rob


----------



## graween

Geeee :? 

I have not even stated on what to make, among the ideas that I have ...

Guys you're fast !

The hardest will be to find time. Time is finally the thing that is the most pricey in woodworking (as a hobby for me, but I'm sure as well as for professional).

Must get on this one !

Cheers.


----------



## Philly

wizer":24f5b3oh said:


> UK Workshop Secret Santa Gift: *DONE* 8)


It's not sawdust is it?? 'Cos I was going to give that :lol: 
Philly


----------



## Mr Ed

I have assembled all the ingredients for mine, just need to get with the making...

Ed


----------



## woodbloke

...and I've just started my 'little something extra' - Rob


----------



## wizer

Philly":38tzsbab said:


> wizer":38tzsbab said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK Workshop Secret Santa Gift: *DONE* 8)
> 
> 
> 
> It's not sawdust is it?? 'Cos I was going to give that :lol:
> Philly
Click to expand...


Actually...


----------



## Alf

Oh good grief, I haven't even decided what to do yet. *sits in a corner and whimpers pathetically* 8-[


----------



## studders

Alf":1rsaeep1 said:


> Oh good grief, I haven't even decided what to do yet.



I tend to start with a cup of coffee, then see how it goes from there.


----------



## wizer

Has anyone got a link to last year's Woodnet thread? Their search system is diabolical.


----------



## Woodmagnet

Alf":10w800r4 said:


> Oh good grief, I haven't even decided what to do yet. *sits in a corner and whimpers pathetically* 8-[



Shove over a wee bit Alf please :lol: , i've put
the kettle on, "what's your's?". :duno:


----------



## Mr Ed

wizer":31ormbrh said:


> Has anyone got a link to last year's Woodnet thread? Their search system is diabolical.



I had a link to the previous years on last years thread on this forum, if that helps


----------



## Mr Ed

Forget that - I just tried it and the link doesn't work anymore.


----------



## wizer

yeh I just found it. Weird. Maybe they purge old threads or something.


----------



## Alf

Woodmagnet":1vzrac7x said:


> Alf":1vzrac7x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good grief, I haven't even decided what to do yet. *sits in a corner and whimpers pathetically* 8-[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shove over a wee bit Alf please :lol: , i've put
> the kettle on, "what's your's?". :duno:
Click to expand...

Tea, no milk, no sugar, ta. Valium if you have it. :lol:

D'you mean this thread, Tom? Possibly more inhibiting than inspiring...


----------



## Mr Ed

I think this 

http://blog.woodworking-magazine.com/bl ... e+Job.aspx

would be a good secret santa gift.

Its not what I'm doing by the way...

Ed


----------



## wizer

Ed, Shut Up 

Alf, thanks. I just spent about 20mins trying to find it and came back to post here, all proud of myself, and my arch rival poster got in there before me! :lol:


----------



## big soft moose

Alf":1g1fk88o said:


> Woodmagnet":1g1fk88o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alf":1g1fk88o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good grief, I haven't even decided what to do yet. *sits in a corner and whimpers pathetically* 8-[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shove over a wee bit Alf please :lol: , i've put
> the kettle on, "what's your's?". :duno:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tea, no milk, no sugar, ta. Valium if you have it. :lol:
> 
> D'you mean this thread, Tom? Possibly more inhibiting than inspiring...
Click to expand...


having looked breifly at that thread could you or someone explain what this is and what you use it for ?






cheers BSM - who is feeling smug having already made his secret santa gift this year , and is just awaiting swimbo wrapping skills before zapping it off to the victim (contemplating using dhl if this post strike doesnt abate as you have to give a return address for special delivery which would blow the gaff on the secret bit)


----------



## wizer

The awl or the mag blok?


----------



## wizer

http://benchcrafted.com/magbloks.htm


----------



## big soft moose

wizer":2oj6pl9f said:


> The awl or the mag blok?



i was thinking of the magblock but i didnt realise that was what it was - was thinking it was some esoteric hand tool i'dnot encountered before


----------



## SVB

Errrr - Is it just me or is it 5 NOV rather than 5 DEC! Giving Royal Mail some credit for a couple of days away from the smoking oil drums there is still some time left?!!.

However, well done to you early folks (although a gift in this timescale maybe be a little slap dash?)  

Hat, Coat ....................................................Bye!


----------



## wizer

SVB":25gxevxs said:


> (although a gift in this timescale maybe be a little slap dash?)



What else would you expect from.... ROB.


----------



## big soft moose

SVB":12rkhell said:


> (although a gift in this timescale maybe be a little slap dash?)
> 
> !



actually i was so embarassingly late with last years (though that wasnt entirely my fault after parcel farce delivered the original gift to portsmouth rather than weymouth) that I started making a suitable secret santa gift as soon as ed started this thread - rather than waiting for the allocation


----------



## TrimTheKing

I have all the components together (in rough form), now just need to find the inspiration and ability to stick them all together into what they are supposed to look and function like...

That's when the fun starts, I'm on leave for 3 weeks after today so plenty of time to not get it done, then moan that I've no time and rush it in the couple of weeks before deadline


----------



## woodyone

Is there no chance for a late entry? As i haven't been on the forum for a while and it seems like good fun from what i have seen from last years thread.

Woody.


----------



## wizer

I guess there'd need to be another party to make it work Woody and clearly it wouldn't be a secret. Maybe if another party is interested in taking part they should PM Ed and not in this thread. That way, at least one party is kept secret?

Or maybe you've just missed the boat....


----------



## woodyone

i see your point about the secrecy :? , i think i could of just missed the boat :roll:


----------



## big soft moose

wizer":2li1iysq said:


> I guess there'd need to be another party to make it work Woody and clearly it wouldn't be a secret. Maybe if another party is interested in taking part they should PM Ed and not in this thread. That way, at least one party is kept secret?
> 
> Or maybe you've just missed the boat....



although that said the secrecy isnt all that because if you send anything by courier or recorded delivery you have to put your name and address on the back anyway - so santa's identity is only secret until the parcel arrives anyway.


----------



## wizer

I dunno, there seemed to be a lot of anonymity last year, even after the presents where revealed. I thought the idea was that, when you opened the present, the secret santa was revealed. At least that's the way it's always been done when I've done it at work or among friends.


----------



## Mr Ed

You can do it how you like - stay anonymous or not. Personally, if I've slaved over a masterpiece of toolmaking I'd like the recipient to know where it came from.

Ed


----------



## woodbloke

EdSutton":1x8uhlq9 said:


> You can do it how you like - stay anonymous or not. Personally, if I've slaved over a masterpiece of toolmaking I'd like the recipient to know where it came from.
> 
> Ed


....or one could have one's slaves do the slaving - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed

Well yesterdays plans went astray and ended up spending the time I had allotted for Secret Santa manufacturing rearranging machines in the workshop.

Today however, I made some good progress. I'm in new territory with this years offering so the current item may be a working prototype - we'll just have to see. Can't say much obviously, but I learned a lot from todays exercises....

Ed


----------



## Anonymous

Got to agree with you Ed. I've really enjoyed making my secret santa present. The only problem will be parting with it once I've finished it.

Dave


----------



## Waka

Slow down guys, I've not even started mine yet


----------



## Alf

I've started mine. I think. Of course I may need to start it again if it all goes pear-shaped... What's the date again? 8-[


----------



## Mr Ed

Just a reminder - time is marching on, so for those making things you need to be on the case now really. *Last posting for Royal Mail Standard Parcels is 15th December.* Thats 4 weeks away!

Info is here for other posting options;

ftp://ftp.royalmail.com/Downloads/publi ... let_v1.pdf

All things being well, I should be completing mine this weekend.  

Ed


----------



## Waka

Finished mine yesterday, should be in the post in a couple of days.


----------



## woodbloke

Mine too, will get into the post at the end of the month - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed

Finished.

In fact, I like it so much its on the mantlepiece for me to gaze at for a week or two before posting. 

Ed


----------



## Waka

EdSutton":1ylcrf0k said:


> Finished.
> 
> In fact, I like it so much its on the mantlepiece for me to gaze at for a week or two before posting.
> 
> Ed



Not sure I'm going to say that about mine


----------



## wizer

Ed, I was using my marking gauges again today. I use them a lot actually. Normally for marking the centre for spindle turning. But today was for re-sawing on the bandsaw. Thanks again. They're brilliant 8)


----------



## Mr Ed

wizer":uqreo7i4 said:


> Ed, I was using my marking gauges again today. I use them a lot actually. Normally for marking the centre for spindle turning. But today was for re-sawing on the bandsaw. Thanks again. They're brilliant 8)



My pleasure Tom - glad to hear they get used and are working well for you.

I have yet to make myself a set, as I gave away all the last lot...one for a rainy weekend I think.

I've gone down a different avenue this year, ever in search of a learning experience, which it certainly was. Better not say anymore at the risk of giving things away!

Ed


----------



## Anonymous

I'm getting there. Made some great progress this weekend. Glad I started early as time always seems to fly just before Christmas. I also started a second one yesterday as I like the look of the first so much.

Dave


----------



## frugal

I knocked up a prototype in pine last night. I think I have the design cracked now, I just need to get some epoxy and then I can try prototype MkII.


----------



## TrimTheKing

I have all the components of mine cut out just over sized and am just heading to the workshop now to make a pine version to get the detail spot on before attacking the good stuff 

Hope to have these finished by the end of the week as I am on hols this week, woohoo!


----------



## DaveL

I have made mine, just need to look for a box, if I get time I could make one for it.


----------



## SVB

I've just finished my gift - time to box n post!

S


----------



## Jamesc

Aaargh, 

Just spent all evening working on mine. It's in the scrap bin now. I need to re-think my design as it has an inherent weakness. At least I've got time to have another go. 

James


----------



## Harbo

Ed said


> Last posting for Royal Mail Standard Parcels is 15th December



That will leave me 10 days so that's OK or maybe a visit to LV? :wink: 

Rod


----------



## pedder

The parts arrived yesterday. She is going to be nice! 

Cheers
Pedder


----------



## DeepBlue

All done  Just a little bit of finishing to do, then find a way to royal mail-proof it.


----------



## Racers

Hi,

Mines done!!!

Pete


----------



## neilc

Hi guys, all the progress is very impressive but unfortunately my recipient will have to put up with a purchased item. Family and work life are just so busy at the moment. Hope ye don't mind.
Neil.


----------



## Aled Dafis

Just buggered up part 1 of my gift this afternoon. :evil: :evil: I'll have another go tomorrow night.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## pedder

Ready! 

 :lol: 

Cheers 
Pedder


----------



## jlawrence

neilc":3np7qw76 said:


> Hi guys, all the progress is very impressive but unfortunately my recipient will have to put up with a purchased item. Family and work life are just so busy at the moment. Hope ye don't mind.
> Neil.



Likewise neilc. At least I've a few half decent ideas of what to get.


----------



## wizer

jlawrence":2o2rq57s said:


> neilc":2o2rq57s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, all the progress is very impressive but unfortunately my recipient will have to put up with a purchased item. Family and work life are just so busy at the moment. Hope ye don't mind.
> Neil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise neilc. At least I've a few half decent ideas of what to get.
Click to expand...


I'm all out of SIP 01332 tablesaws... just in case... :lol:


----------



## DeepBlue

wizer":1azkjeww said:


> jlawrence":1azkjeww said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc":1azkjeww said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, all the progress is very impressive but unfortunately my recipient will have to put up with a purchased item. Family and work life are just so busy at the moment. Hope ye don't mind.
> Neil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise neilc. At least I've a few half decent ideas of what to get.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm all out of SIP 01332 tablesaws... just in case... :lol:
Click to expand...


Weren't you running low on dominoes too? :wink:


----------



## wizer

those too


----------



## houtslager

first part organised , have only to make its container, which - sod's law states will be heavier then the item it weill contain ! DOH ! :? 

hs


----------



## Aled Dafis

Aled Dafis":1tewjofm said:


> Just buggered up part 1 of my gift this afternoon. :evil: :evil: I'll have another go tomorrow night.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Aled



Feeling better now, part 1 of item one complete  

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Racers

Posted!!!!!


Pete


----------



## rileytoolworks

Oh dung. Time's getting on now....
Finally got some time to do my Secret Santa gift today, and I'm not entirely happy with it. I'll have another go in the week.
How's everyone else getting on?
Someone tell me I'm not the only one who's not finished yet....

Adam.


----------



## woodbloke

RILEY":1gtl6wim said:


> Oh ****. Time's getting on now....
> Finally got some time to do my Secret Santa gift today, and I'm not entirely happy with it. I'll have another go in the week.
> How's everyone else getting on?
> Someone tell me I'm not the only one who's not finished yet....
> 
> Adam.


Posted mine yesterday...'oop North :wink: - Rob


----------



## rileytoolworks

On another note, I found out today that I'm spending Christmas with the out laws, with no internet access. I'm afraid I won't be able to post pics of the gift I receive until at least the 28th. I'm sorry to whomever has been lumbered with me.
Adam.


----------



## TrimTheKing

I'm just heading into the workshop now to finish mine off.

Got baby fed in bed, SWMBO is off at James Morrison concert  so baby monitor, radio on and glass of red and put the finishing touches to mine ready to post this week.


----------



## rileytoolworks

pipper. Looks like I'm the only tardy one.
I've been working 55+ hours per week and helping LOML with craft shows, not just being lazy...


----------



## Trizza

Sadly, mine will have to be a purchased item. Work has got the better of me (I'm posting this from the office at 11:40pm on a Sunday, fun)


----------



## Mr Ed

Mine's posted off.

Ed


----------



## TheTiddles

I received mine yesterday, which was November still!

I continued work on my one to be sent, broke 25% of the pieces so just as well I'm working to 100% scrappage

Aidan


----------



## SVB

Packaged and posted - should be with it's new owner now!

Right, priority sorted, I suppose I should give SWMBO some throught now!

S


----------



## laird

My incoming arrived Friday !! Outgoing now finished and packed. Will start winging it's way to Europe tomorrow. :deer


----------



## Alf

Mine is finished but a heavy cold has put paid to the addition I was thinking to put with it. Goodness only knows when I'll be able to haul my sorry carcass to the post office though. :? As for all you super-organised people, I'm giving you the evil eye, you do know that...? :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## pedder

My outgoing will leave tomorrow. It would be nice to know if it reached the victim. :lol: 

Cheers Pedder


----------



## neilc

Mine will be posted tomorrow. Victim should receive it this week.
Neil.


----------



## houtslager

container glued up, just to put a tough finish on it, hopefully be ready to go in the post by the week end.

Just hope then the UK posties are up to delivering it :? 

hs


----------



## Karl

Mine arrived today - thanks SS  

SWMBO insists that it cannot be opened until Xmas day. Spoilsport.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## wizer

Mine will be posted on Wednesday 23rd December via Special Delivery™

http://www.lastpostingdates.co.uk/last- ... -2009.html

sorry


----------



## woodbloke

Karl":2l65biar said:


> Mine arrived today - thanks SS
> 
> SWMBO insists that it cannot be opened until Xmas day. Spoilsport.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl


Sensible...no chance of 'feelies' then :wink: - Rob


----------



## Karl

Too well packaged for feelies.  

Temptation is growing.....

Cheers

Karl


----------



## woodbloke

Karl":nkz96vr7 said:


> Too well packaged for feelies.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl


 :lol: - Rob


----------



## jlawrence

Mine will be in the post by the weekend


----------



## Woodmagnet

Received and Sent.


----------



## Alf

Entrusted to the tender mercies of the Post Office this morning. :ho2


----------



## pedder

pedder":17pya6ya said:


> My outgoing will leave tomorrow.



Did I say tomorrow? Due to some circumstances it left today. Hope it will reach before 24/12

Cheers Pedder


----------



## Escudo

Finished my gift this afternoon, will send next week. I have also received a very weighty little package.????

Can't wait for the Christmas day.


----------



## Chems

I have my package from Cornwall, I do believe I know who my SS is and if I'm correct means that whats inside is going to be very special.

I have mine an it will be sent out on monday.


----------



## Woodmagnet

Chems":14p0cjij said:


> I have my package from Cornwall, I do believe I know who my SS is and if I'm correct means that whats inside is going to be very special.
> 
> I have mine an it will be sent out on monday.



Mrs.Woodmagnet took delivery of my parcel, and felt tip
penned out the postmark. So my x-mas day opening
will be a total surprise as i have'nt a clue where it's from.  
I do like surprises me.


----------



## frugal

Made a second trial last night, all seemed to go well, so I made up the real thing. then decided that as I did not need the trial piece any more I would use it to turn the handle.

Then when I had turned the handle I realised that I had picked up the wrong piece of wood and made the handle out of the body of the real thing  

Fortunately I have enough spare wood to have another go...


----------



## SVB

Received a package by hand yesterday - SS lurked enough not to be noticed until too late & obvious candidate sill posting re production??????


Well packaged (feel proof) - Ar*e - thanks who ever you are - under the tree ready for the big day with all assembled in awe as it is really the only true 'surprise'!

Big thanks to Ed for all his work pulling this together.

Yet anonther significant feather in UKWS Hat!

Simon


----------



## Mr Ed

SVB":1oz05qoa said:


> Big thanks to Ed for all his work pulling this together.



You're welcome. Its actually not that much trouble really, just making a list and sending a load of PM's.

Ed


----------



## wizer

EdSutton":3s0rvifg said:


> making a list



.......checking it twice......


----------



## Mr Ed

Yes, I skip the checking who's naughty or nice bit though


----------



## John Smith

Received mine a few days ago, to be opened Christmas and dispatched my gifts yesterday.

Seasons greetings to all on the forum

John


----------



## bigjoe

Must try and notice the ss thread earler next year!


----------



## Waka

Mines been ready for sometime, but only got around to sending it today, hectic life this retirement.


----------



## Karl

Mine is coming along nicely. Made the first prototype today, and it turned out so well that i've kept it for myself  

I am going to post my gift closer to Xmas - if my recipient is anything like me, then they may find temptation too great to resist!

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Harbo

Back from Canada but tweaked my back picking up the suitcases - my SS is now going to be bought in I am afraid  

Next year will start something in the summer  

Rod


----------



## wizer

My gift arrived today and has been hidden by missus. I wish it hadn't arrived so early. 8-[ Can't wait to open it 

I'm not sending mine til a couple of days before xmas eve.


----------



## Philly

Mine arrived yesterday, too! Missus was way to fast for me, though - gotta wait 'til Xmas. Excited, now.....  
Philly


----------



## woodbloke

Nothing here yet 8-[ - Rob


----------



## jlawrence

I opened my emails this morning to find that my latest order from Axminster was despatched at 10:30. Imagine my surprise when the postman knocked on the door with a bag from Axminster - I thought cor that's a tad quick.

Opened the bag and this was inside:





Kugihiki Flush Cut Saw



Thankyou very much whoever it was.


I was hoping to get a box made to put it in, if I manage to get around to it then there'll be an extra bit along at some point.


added:
apologies for the size of the photo, the forum doesn't seem to want to link to the thumbnail 
added more:
Finally managed to find a thumbnail url without a ? in it.


----------



## Harbo

Posted my parcel yesterday and my SS arrived this morning.

Intriguing package - seems to contain two pieces with some metal knobs?
Roll on Christmas  

Thank you SS

Rod


----------



## Jamesc

Min arrived a couple of days ago apparently, I've no idea what it looks like even as my better half was far too efficient. I've finally finished making my gift and now have to box it and get to the post office. 

James


----------



## woodbloke

Still nothing...(getting worried) 8-[ - Rob


----------



## woodyone

Sent.  but not yet recieved :? 

Woody.


----------



## Karl

Chill out guys - at least two of us have already said that we aren't posting until MUCH closer to Xmas.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Aled Dafis

Karl":1ba8b0t3 said:


> Chill out guys - at least two of us have already said that we aren't posting until MUCH closer to Xmas.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl



Same here, probably won't post until late next week.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## jlawrence

For anyone worrying:
You've got to remember that most of us are blokes.
This has to be the earliest that many of us have ever thought about xmas pressies let alone actually completed/purchase any.


----------



## TrimTheKing

Mine's finished and has been sat on the workbench for 2 weeks until I find the mojo to box it up and waddle my fat pineapple to the post office


----------



## Alf

Whatever happened to it being better to give than to receive...?


----------



## wizer

TrimTheKing":1z8pfu26 said:


> until I find the mojo to box it up and waddle my fat pineapple to the post office



oh god someone's got a wait on their hands :roll: :lol:


----------



## TrimTheKing

wizer":3tjr84sh said:


> TrimTheKing":3tjr84sh said:
> 
> 
> 
> until I find the mojo to box it up and waddle my fat pineapple to the post office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh god someone's got a wait on their hands :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Hahaha, I really don't know what it is but I just seem to be magnetically deflected away from the post office. It takes superhuman strength and willpower to get me there.


----------



## graween

Mine is juste bought and sent    

I did not have time to make one, with a new born baby 2 monthes ago, and an incredible amount of work to do  

Well It was very hard to choose something, I hope my 'Secret Santa' receiver will be happy !

Cheers !


----------



## graween

And I got mine today.

SWIMBO opened it thinking it was a present for the baby birth :? 
Then she realized it was 'one of those woodworking thing' and rebuilded the pack, that is now waiting for christmas day !

Sounds cool !


----------



## wizer

I don't know if getting the gift complete so early was such a wise idea. For some reason, even tho I'm really proud of it, I feel the urge to make it again. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Blister

Will be posting mine Friday , all packed ready to go :wink: 

:ho2 :deer :ho2


----------



## Racers

Hi,
Picked mine up from the post office this very morn, strange rattley package thats got me stumped.


Pete


----------



## Waka

wizer":3gz7je25 said:


> I don't know if getting the gift complete so early was such a wise idea. For some reason, even tho I'm really proud of it, I feel the urge to make it again. :roll: :lol:



I know what you mean Tom, since I made mine I've made another 4 of varying sizes and I have to say the later ones do look a tad better than the first attempt.


----------



## wobblycogs

I finished (the part I decided to make) a couple of weeks ago but can't decide whether to post it as I'm really disappointed with it . I'm consoling myself with the knowledge that it's only the second piece of fine woodworking I've ever done so I can't expect perfection. If I send it I hope my recipient can at least appreciate the effort that went into it - it started off so well too . 

:deer :deer :deer :deer :ho2 hohoho 

Merry Christmas


----------



## wizer

wobblycogs":31iughr5 said:


> I'm really disappointed with it - If I send it I hope my recipient can at least appreciate the effort that went into it



Can't Wait :shock: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Escudo

Sent my gift away today. 

I am happy with how it turned out....(little clue there).

Can't wait for the big day to open my presies.

Tony.


----------



## frugal

I finished mine yesterday, now I just have to pack it and find a post office I can get to from the office that has not been closed down ;(


----------



## Mr Ed

Just a reminder folks that posting deadlines are nearing (unless your flush enough to use Special Delivery)

Info from Royal Mail is here;

ftp://ftp.royalmail.com/Downloads/publi ... let_v1.pdf

Only a handful of people were let down on Christmas Day last year, I'd love to think we can make it nobody this year so please GET IT POSTED.

Thanks, Ed


----------



## wizer

EdSutton":3q5ye4q3 said:


> GET IT POSTED.



Nope [-( Not til the 23rd :shock: :lol:


----------



## woodbloke

wizer":3oiw8w5m said:


> EdSutton":3oiw8w5m said:
> 
> 
> 
> GET IT POSTED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope [-( Not til the 23rd :shock: :lol:
Click to expand...

...obvioulsy flush 8-[ :ho2 :deer - Rob


----------



## Tom K

woodbloke":10rnlx43 said:


> wizer":10rnlx43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EdSutton":10rnlx43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> GET IT POSTED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope [-( Not til the 23rd :shock: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...obvioulsy flush 8-[ :ho2 :deer - Rob
Click to expand...


Or delivering local?


----------



## rileytoolworks

Mines going in the post tomorrow morning.

Adam.


----------



## pedder

Today a parcel from Dieter Schmid arrived. Because I didn't remeber having ordered there the last two days, I opened carefully :-$ and found a note from my secret santa. So the rest of opening follows on 24th evening. 

I recieved my present and I know from DHL- tracking that my present found a new home, too!

Thanks a lot, Ed for organizing this, it's big fun.

Cheers Pedder :ho2 :ho2 :ho2 :deer


----------



## TrimTheKing

Mine's not arrived yet 

But then, I haven't posted mine yet either, so can't complain


----------



## woodbloke

TrimTheKing":2i5tckh8 said:


> Mine's not arrived yet



Same here  - Rob


----------



## Alf

pedder":3iij6any said:


> Today a parcel from Dieter Schmid arrived. Because I didn't remeber having ordered there the last two days <snip>


Pedder, I assume that means you do remember ordering within the last _three_ days... Yes? :wink: :lol: 

Nothing here either, but I have every faith in Santa, because I know he exists and he won't let me down. *goes to bookmark NORAD Santa tracking site in order to keep tabs* :ho2


----------



## TrimTheKing

Alf":23p9ppzi said:


> *goes to bookmark NORAD Santa tracking site in order to keep tabs* :ho2


I absolutely LOVE the Santa Tracker. I first showed it to my mates kids about 5-6 years ago and seeing their faces was just the greatest thing!

We watch it every year now, either together or we text each other when he moves to the next bit if we're apart, magic


----------



## big soft moose

mine hasnt turned up yet - but like ttk i'm not complaining as ive not posted mine yet (despite my good early intentions my "victim"s turn away from making flat things sparked a rethink and they are now getting a bought present which is more apropriate to their hobby. - going in the post tommorow.


----------



## TrimTheKing

Right, Santa has just stopped off at mine and taken ownership of my SS outgoings, so it's on the move...


----------



## woodbloke

Mine recieved today, postmaked from Norfolk...many thanks Tony. It's so well wrapped though, it's impossible to have 'feelies'

I like feelies, feelies are the way forward :lol: - Rob


----------



## MikeG.

Alf":388m3gie said:


> I have every faith in Santa, because I know he exists



Now then Alf..............You and I are going to have to have a bit of a chat one day. You remember when you were young and one of your teeth came out? Did you find anything under the pillow? Well.........

 :wink: 

Mike


----------



## TrimTheKing

Mike Garnham":2riaawpf said:


> Alf":2riaawpf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have every faith in Santa, because I know he exists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now then Alf..............You and I are going to have to have a bit of a chat one day. You remember when you were young and one of your teeth came out? Did you find anything under the pillow? Well.........
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Don't you dare Garnham, don't you DARE!!!


----------



## rileytoolworks

pipper it all to hell. 
My little boy was taken ill during the night, so the next chance I'll get to post it is Friday. Special delivery it is then...


----------



## Escudo

Glad your pressie arrived Rob  

I keep looking at mine, can't wait for the big day.

I am also looking forward to the string of threads when everyone has opened their gifts.

Rob, whilst this is may not be the place, please can you remind me of the events and dates organised for February next year. A show on the Saturday and an evening do at Axminster, the following Monday? - Not sure if I have that right.  

Thanks,
Tony.


----------



## pedder

Alf":29tt2ctk said:


> pedder":29tt2ctk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today a parcel from Dieter Schmid arrived. Because I didn't remeber having ordered there the last two days <snip>
> 
> 
> 
> Pedder, I assume that means you do remember ordering within the last _three_ days... Yes? :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...


   

Noooooo, you certainly missunderstood me! :wink: :wink: 

It only once took him more than 2 working days to forfill orders. (I ordered a bigger lot of needle files.) 

Cheers Pedder


----------



## Philly

Mine went off to the postie today!
Philly


----------



## jlawrence

I'm hoping to see the recipient of mine post to say he's got it - I don't have a lot of faith in the postal service and didn't have enough spondolies on me to send it recorded.


----------



## neilc

No sign of anything this side of the pond yet.  

Neil


----------



## MikeG.

TrimTheKing":314g7w7r said:


> Mike Garnham":314g7w7r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alf":314g7w7r said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have every faith in Santa, because I know he exists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now then Alf..............You and I are going to have to have a bit of a chat one day. You remember when you were young and one of your teeth came out? Did you find anything under the pillow? Well.........
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Mike
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you dare Garnham, don't you DARE!!!
Click to expand...


Oooooooh.......... I love a challenge!!!


----------



## woodbloke

Escudo":1wgj99s7 said:


> Rob, whilst this is may not be the place, please can you remind me of the events and dates organised for February next year. A show on the Saturday and an evening do at Axminster, the following Monday? - Not sure if I have that right.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony.


Tony - PM sent - Rob


----------



## laird

jlawrence":ea1vg9bl said:


> I'm hoping to see the recipient of mine post to say he's got it - I don't have a lot of faith in the postal service ......................


Yeh me to, I'd hoped for an "arrived " post from someone by now. The post service only lets you record/register your parcel up to the UK border, so at least I know it's left the country!! :deer


----------



## Charlotte

Package under arm, off to post office now!


----------



## Alf

Mike Garnham":3fql6y77 said:


> Alf":3fql6y77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have every faith in Santa, because I know he exists
> 
> 
> 
> Now then Alf..............You and I are going to have to have a bit of a chat one day. You remember when you were young and one of your teeth came out? Did you find anything under the pillow? Well.........
Click to expand...

Gosh. Santa knows the Tooth Fairy? Wow, that is _so cool_. \/ :lol:


----------



## Woodmagnet

Alf":2vyl9nvs said:


> Mike Garnham":2vyl9nvs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alf":2vyl9nvs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have every faith in Santa, because I know he exists
> 
> 
> 
> Now then Alf..............You and I are going to have to have a bit of a chat one day. You remember when you were young and one of your teeth came out? Did you find anything under the pillow? Well.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh. Santa knows the Tooth Fairy? Wow, that is _so cool_. \/ :lol:
Click to expand...


:lol: :lol: :lol: Dammit Alf, i need a new keyboard now. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr Ed

I've received what I think is my secret santa gift, so its gone under the tree. Just hope its not a delivery of smoked salmon or something that should have gone in the fridge! Its near the radiator so I'll know in a few days...

Ed


----------



## wizer




----------



## frugal

Secret Santa packaged, and duly sent.


----------



## TrimTheKing

Can everyone who's received theirs, and hasn't as yet said so, post that they have received it.

I posted mine and just want to make sure that the person has received it. Will be most upset if all my hard work ends up in a ditch because of a lazy postie


----------



## Chems

Fair Point Trim King,

I have recieved mine and I think I know who its from from the return address on it


----------



## matthewwh

Nothing arrived yet, mine will be off in the post tomorrow.


----------



## TheTiddles

I have received mine ages ago in November (be ashamed whomever you are!) and have just sent mine, hopefully in the nick of time!

Aidan


----------



## big soft moose

mine went in the post today - still no sign of the incoming one ( maybe a jolly man wearing red is going to pop down my chimney on the night before xmas - i better warn the dog or she'll have him )


----------



## Aled Dafis

Mine arrived today, with a Phillyplanes stamp on the box!! Can't wait to open it. 

Thank you Santa!

I'll be posting mine tomorrow, just need to wrap it and I'm done.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## rileytoolworks

Mine came today too. Couldn't resist having feelies. I'm very excited now.
Thankyou Santa.
Unfortunately, I'm incommunicado over Christmas, but rest assured I'll spill the beans ASAP.
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## DaveL

I posted mine on Monday, not received a package yet, but there is still plenty of time.


----------



## JeremyM

I've received a package today which I think must be from my Secret Santa. Posted on 15th. Very light and no audible clues. Its going under the tree right now. Thanks SS.

Jeremy


----------



## jedmc571

Sent mine today :wink: 

I know who you are :lol: 

Cheers

Jed


----------



## TrimTheKing

jedmc571":162d3tdh said:


> Sent mine today :wink:
> 
> I know who you are :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jed


Haha, I should hope so, or we're all fecked!


----------



## Alf

Santa has landed in Cornwall (See? I had every faith) - leaving a box which is giving nothing away at all about its content, no matter how much I shake it. :-k Thankee, Santa. :ho2


----------



## matthewwh

He's been, he's been!!!!

And within a microsecond of the first enquisitive squeeze, the parcel was snaffled up by the Mrs not to be seen again until the big day!


----------



## woodbloke

matthewwh":2rtlf12l said:


> He's been, he's been!!!!
> 
> And within a microsecond of the first enquisitive squeeze, the parcel was snaffled up by the Mrs not to be seen again until the big day!


Quite right and proper too Matthew :lol: - Rob


----------



## wizer

matthewwh":1lpyabbx said:


> He's been, he's been!!!!
> 
> And within a microsecond of the first enquisitive squeeze, the parcel was snaffled up by the Mrs not to be seen again until the big day!



I don't envy your santa. What on earth do you buy or make for the pornmonger of tools???


----------



## wobblycogs

Mines sent. Looks like I'll be waiting till closer to the big day to put something under the tree thought. Hope it arrives before I head off to see family so I can take it with me. :ho2


----------



## Anonymous

Woohoo! Got mine. Now do I open it first or last on Christmas day? I could torture myself and open it in the evening once the kids are in bed.

Hmm, decisions, decisions. :lol:

Dave


----------



## wizer

DustyDave":2jnhwe4h said:


> Woohoo! Got mine. Now do I open it first or last



Last year I had to wait in agony while literally every other present way opened. :lol:


----------



## Waka

I opened my SS last year in February, or was it March, can't remember but it was still a surprize.

Haven't got this years yet but there's still plenty of time to beat last years.


----------



## big soft moose

still no sign of mine - this is clearly karmic revenge for the delay i had in getting waka's too him last year.


----------



## jlawrence

hopefully mine will arrive at it's recipient soon.
Come on Royal Mail you've had it long enough for it to get there and back about 5 times.


----------



## frugal

Waka":1kczzppn said:


> I opened my SS last year in February, or was it March, can't remember but it was still a surprize.



I can't complain about not receiving anything as mine was posted just in time for the parcel delivery date. 

With so many being announced as posted in the last couple of days I am expecting lots of people to announce that theirs has arrived middle of next week.


----------



## TrimTheKing

No signs here, unless it was marked as SS then my missus will have snaffled it and hidden it to keep me in suspenders.

No sign that my outgoing has been received yet. Worrying as I posted it on Tuesday!!!


----------



## MikeG.

No, don't worry Mark......I got it. 

Bit small, though.......  

Mike


----------



## TrimTheKing

Mike Garnham":1w7uns88 said:


> No, don't worry Mark......I got it.
> 
> Bit small, though.......
> 
> Mike


Haha, have you been talking to my wife?


----------



## laird

Getting worrying, mine was posted back on page 10! plenty of time yet, I hope  Don't you just love the peace of mind a good postal service brings you :-k


----------



## jlawrence

No Laird I can't say I love them - esp' since the person I've sent it to has already posted to say he's not yet got his .
Of course it is just labelled as from Santa and marked to his username - so wifey may of snaffled it.


----------



## Trizza

Mine is sorted, lucky recipient should get it shortly 

The other day I wondered out loud when something would arrive for me and the missus gave me a sneaky and mysterious look so I wonder if it has arrived already and been stashed away somewhere without me knowing about it!


----------



## rileytoolworks

Finally managed to get to a Post Office (went AWOL from site on Friday - don't tell my boss).
Should be with it's recipient on Monday. (I hope they like it...)
Phew.
Adam.


----------



## big soft moose

laird":3hd5vvqm said:


> Getting worrying, mine was posted back on page 10! plenty of time yet, I hope  Don't you just love the peace of mind a good postal service brings you :-k



given that this is the same postal sevice who last year managed to deliver a recorded delivery parcel clearly marked weymouth , to a similar address in portsmouth (where some lairy gett signed for it !) anything is possible.

mine still hasnt arrived and swimbo says she hasnt seen it either - mind you two parcels from serif are missing in action too so my money is on the post office having mislaid a sack


----------



## laird

big soft moose":1wimo2fs said:


> laird":1wimo2fs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting worrying, mine was posted back on page 10! plenty of time yet, I hope  Don't you just love the peace of mind a good postal service brings you :-k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> given that this is the same postal sevice who last year managed to deliver a recorded delivery parcel clearly marked weymouth , to a similar address in portsmouth (where some lairy gett signed for it !) anything is possible......................
Click to expand...

Sent some preserved dogfish (for disection by dentists) to St Andrews Uni a while back. Got a 'phone call from an Iranian leatherwear manufacturer in London a couple of days later, asking what we wanted making from the fish


----------



## Alf

laird":2hcn9jy9 said:


> Sent some preserved dogfish (for disection by dentists) to St Andrews Uni a while back. Got a 'phone call from an Iranian leatherwear manufacturer in London a couple of days later, asking what we wanted making from the fish


What? _What?!_ Preserved dogfish? Dentists? Iranian leatherwear? This has to be the most bizarre paragraph I've ever read. :-s


----------



## laird

The nervous systems around the mouth of a lesser spotted dogfish are very similar to humans. Simple for training wannabe dentists, and a lot cheaper than heads. 
Iranian leatherwear manufacturer - nope, I don't know how the GPO found him either.


----------



## Mr Ed

laird":2upqb3v1 said:


> The nervous systems around the mouth of a lesser spotted dogfish are very similar to humans. Simple for training wannabe dentists, and a lot cheaper than heads.



Well you learn something everyday! I wasn't expecting it to be that, but fascinating nonetheless.

Ed


----------



## laird

But back to Santa :ho2 :ho2 :ho2


----------



## Waka

Just coming out the workshop this afternoon and there was postie with a package for me. I can only assume that it's my SS. Thank you whoever you are. Now it's been put away for Christmas Day.


----------



## jedmc571

Stil waiting for mine


----------



## TrimTheKing

jedmc571":26ppmmxx said:


> Stil waiting for mine


Me too! 

And it looks like my outgoing _still_ hasn't arrived!!! Sent by registered post last Tuesday, WTF are they doing with it?

I sent a package in the same delivery down to Tom, not registered, and he received it the following day! Not happy!!! :evil:


----------



## big soft moose

Its here its here its here ( excited, who , me ? ) :lol:

and its been imediately snaffled by swimbo who has wrapped it up and added it to our present pile.

Rather worryingly tho there is still no sign that my outgoing santa has been recieved - if royal snail loose it two years running i'm not going to be a happy moose (and may well charge at them with my improbably large , if imaginary , antlers )


----------



## woodyone

Still nothing yet :?


----------



## wizer

such a lot of worry warts on this forum 

Mine really will be going special delivery on the deadline. I have every faith in the Royal Mail service 8-[


----------



## DeepBlue

jedmc571":29hkgya4 said:


> Stil waiting for mine



Ditto - nothing for me yet


----------



## TrimTheKing

wizer":2gqbuvax said:


> I have every faith in the Royal Mail service 8-[


Dumbass!


----------



## TrimTheKing

big soft moose":3jck8wcc said:


> Its here its here its here ( excited, who , me ? ) :lol:
> 
> and its been imediately snaffled by swimbo who has wrapped it up and added it to our present pile.
> 
> Rather worryingly tho there is still no sign that my outgoing santa has been recieved - if royal snail loose it two years running i'm not going to be a happy moose (and may well charge at them with my improbably large , if imaginary , antlers )


How did you (and eveyone else who has posted) know that it was your SS?

I have had so many unmarked parcels being delivered between me and the missus that I have thought it had arrived at least 4 times only for me to be disappointed


----------



## Karl

TrimTheKing":2i0zbkc3 said:


> I have had so many unmarked parcels being delivered between me and the missus that I have thought it had arrived at least 4 times only for me to be disappointed



You been opening those pressies Mark ??????

Shame on you - save 'em for Xmas day.

Mine is packaged up and ready for taking down the PO in the morning.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## wizer

Yeh mine wasn't marked with anything but it was wrapped inside. I'll mark mine with 'secret santa'. 

Or maybe people could put their forum name on it or something. Then you'd know not to open it.


----------



## Rknott2007

wizer":32mjen7i said:


> such a lot of worry warts on this forum
> 
> Mine really will be going special delivery on the deadline. I have every faith in the Royal Mail service 8-[



Even in the snow?


----------



## wizer

I've had deliveries every day this week.


----------



## TrimTheKing

Karl":3dxsvew4 said:


> TrimTheKing":3dxsvew4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had so many unmarked parcels being delivered between me and the missus that I have thought it had arrived at least 4 times only for me to be disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You been opening those pressies Mark ??????
> 
> Shame on you - save 'em for Xmas day.
> 
> Mine is packaged up and ready for taking down the PO in the morning.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl
Click to expand...

Nah, I always save them for Christmas day, I love Christmas. Problem is nearly all my shopping has been done online, but unless it has come from Amazon nearly all of them have had no identifying marks on as to where they have come from.

So short of not opening any of them I have had to open a corner to see whether it is something I have ordered for SWMBO or otherwise :duno: Whassamantodo?


----------



## big soft moose

TrimTheKing":ba1yhnc7 said:


> big soft moose":ba1yhnc7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its here its here its here ( excited, who , me ? ) :lol:
> 
> and its been imediately snaffled by swimbo who has wrapped it up and added it to our present pile.
> 
> Rather worryingly tho there is still no sign that my outgoing santa has been recieved - if royal snail loose it two years running i'm not going to be a happy moose (and may well charge at them with my improbably large , if imaginary , antlers )
> 
> 
> 
> How did you (and eveyone else who has posted) know that it was your SS?
> 
> I have had so many unmarked parcels being delivered between me and the missus that I have thought it had arrived at least 4 times only for me to be disappointed
Click to expand...


well the first clue was that it was addressed to big soft moose - suprisingly that isnt my real name, so most corespondence isnt addresed like that 

but the real give away was where it said "from secret santa" on the packaging :lol:


----------



## Escudo

I am looking forward to seeing all the gifts. 

I wonder what everyone has made for each other? or decided to buy. 

Can't wait - I have been looking at my package for nearly a month now.

Tony.


----------



## studders

Escudo":frsge6nh said:


> I have been looking at my package for nearly a month now.
> 
> Tony.



Thats a little more information than we need right now.











Sorry, juvenile I know but...


----------



## TrimTheKing

big soft moose":2maezhhv said:


> well the first clue was that it was addressed to big soft moose - suprisingly that isnt my real name, so most corespondence isnt addresed like that
> 
> but the real give away was where it said "from secret santa" on the packaging :lol:


Haha, okay, so fairly easily recognisable then!


----------



## jlawrence

Mine had a tag on it saying to 'username' from Santa. So fingers crossed his swmbo snaffled it - if not I'll need to send another parcel


----------



## jlawrence

Had another gift appear this morning - from Amazon. Came addressed to me, so of course I had to open it as I'm sure I'd not ordered anything.
Inside was the 'encyclopedia of furniture making'.
Now hopefully someone'll admit to sending it  perhaps swmbo will know - if she manages to get back from London today.


----------



## jedmc571

Parcel arrived for me today            

Not expecting anything else so I guess it's from Mr Clause :lol: no identity other than a postcode ?

It's nestled nicely under the tree.

Who ever you are Santa...........Many thanks in advance

Cheers

Jed


----------



## dunbarhamlin

Something interesting looking arrived today - a tube, and it doesn't sound like smarties. Thank you, Santa


----------



## DeepBlue

Success! Something arrived for me today and has been whisked away by the LOML and stuck under the tree.


----------



## TrimTheKing

WooHoo, He's just been, He's just been!!!!! :ho2 

Strangely he was wearing a pink hoody, driving a DHL van and was...well...a woman!!!! :shock: 

I knew people with beards are supposed to be hiding something, but I never for a moment thought it was...BREASTS!!! Maybe that's why he's called Secret Santa 

Anyway, unfortunately (for the surprise element) I saw a Philly Planes stamp on the box before SWMBO snaffled it.

I don't know whether it is from Philly himself or from an extremely generous SS, but either way, THANK YOU 

WooHoo, NOW I'm excited, even if the rest of the day might be ruined due to our oven conking out, with us due to have 9 for Chrimbo dinner, and a very vague message from an engineer about "Some time tomorrow afternoon...probably" as specific as he can get about a visit


----------



## wizer

You can stop blubbering now Mark :roll: :wink: Bit Jealous of the Philly Plane tho. :mrgreen: (even tho I've got one already  )

Mine left the house with the missus this morning. Let's hope she sent it :-s


----------



## TrimTheKing

wizer":2h69d9yv said:


> You can stop blubbering now Mark :roll: :wink: Bit Jealous of the Philly Plane tho. :mrgreen: (even tho I've got one already  )


Haha, yeah I was getting a bit girly about it 'spose 

I don't know what is in the box, it might be empty 'cept for a picture of Philly wearing nowt but his apron... :shock:


----------



## wizer

you dirty man


----------



## frugal

Mine arrived in the post this morning, clearly labelled "do not open until 25th Dec" so SWMBO has put it under the tree


----------



## woodyone

Recieved mine today,  very excited to open only to more days now   

Woody.


----------



## MikeG.

Can you lot stop dribbling, please!  

Mike


----------



## Karl

Mike - I bet Trim did more than dribble when he saw that PhillyPlane box :lol: 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## TrimTheKing

Karl":11zc6apl said:


> Mike - I bet Trim did more than dribble when he saw that PhillyPlane box :lol:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl


 \/ Can't repeat here what I said, but's let's say the missus told me to "never dare say that again in front of the baby!"


----------



## MikeG.

Anyone remember Red Dwarf? 

This is how Mark felt when that parcel arrived.........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDRj18GleWk

Mike


----------



## lurker

Mike,

Go could convert this vicarious excitement into something real
..........if........only......you.....would ...venture ....out ........onto......this.........slight.........incline you see before you :lol:


----------



## wizer

Mike, you're basically saying Mark got the parcel and then went to do the Ironing? Sounds about right...


----------



## MikeG.

lurker":2aii9uu5 said:


> Mike,........convert this vicarious excitement........



It's not like that at all! It's like watching a whole bunch of old farmers getting excited over a restored tractor at a summer fair: a bit puzzling to the outsider! One thing I can guarantee about christmas is that I won't be getting anything for the workshop........'cos I've got enough tools.

I bet I can't get a single person on this 'ere esteemed forum to repeat after me.......


..........."I've got enough tools".  

Mike


----------



## wizer

I've got enough tools

But I want more....


----------



## Waka

I've got more than enough tools, sale after Christmas :lol: :lol:


----------



## TrimTheKing

wizer":3199sffp said:


> Mike, you're basically saying Mark got the parcel and then went to do the Ironing? Sounds about right...


Ooh, you puppy!


----------



## frugal

I've not got enough tools...


----------



## neilc

Nothing here yet  , hoping it'll arrive tomorrow. 
Neil


----------



## houtslager

Finally got the bookcase finished and delivered, so I've had time to finish my SSP for whover, just got to pack it in a suitable package and get it to the post office.
Phew, I have cursed the idea of making summint for SS but I know it will be worth it - if one could only see the recipients'face on opening.

hs


----------



## neilc

Unfortunately mine didn't arrive. Hope my recipient enjoys opening theirs tomorrow. Happy Christmas to all.
Neil


----------



## JeremyM

Sorry for not posting pictures before but here hopefully are pics of my gift.





I've had a quick play and it seems to work a treat. Although I usually dimension off a piece the scale will undoubtedly prove useful. The setting is simple and the scored line nice and crisp. A big thanks to my SS.   
Jeremy


----------

